# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Σχεδιο philips

## stelios

Μηπως εχει κανεις το σχεδιο για την παρακατω τηλεοραση? Οποιος θελει μπωρω να του στειλω και εγω σχεδια εχω πολλα 
philips  MODEL 25PT 5007/01  το σασι ειναι   S L001.E
  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Killo_Watt

Αν έχεις σχέδιο για την Toshiba 215R8W με σώζεις… (αν έχει κάποιος άλως για το συγκριμένο μοντέλο ας μου το στείλει γιατί έχω φάει τον τόπο)
Θα ψάξω μετά και θα σου πω αύριο αν βρήκα το δικό σου πάντως με μια πρώτη ματιά δεν είδα κάτι.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Chris Valis

Παιδιά έτσι δεν θα τα βρείτε εύκολα τα σχέδια. Χρειάζεται ο κωδικός του σασσί στείλτε όλα τα στοιχεία που είναι πίσω στο αυτοκόλλητο της κάθε τιβι να δω αν τα έχω. 

   Φιλικα,
     Χρήστος

P.s. To S L001.E είναι σίγουρα σωστό;

----------


## Killo_Watt

Εμένα στο ταμπελακη γράφει τον αριθμό 23998897A και όπως είπα είναι η Toshiba Model: 215R8W

----------


## stelios

killο watt να μου πεις το σασι τις tv μαλων το εχω 


chris ....  το μοντελο ειναι σωστω το σασι εναι το παρακατω   

        S L01.E

----------


## Chris Valis

L01.1E έχω δει και το έχω, δεν νομίζω ότι έχω δει ποτε L01.E

----------


## stelios

Τωρα να σου πω οτι εχεις δικιο? Μαλων που χρειαζωμαι γυαλια το σασι εινα αυτο που ειπες  SL01 .1E  αν μπορεις να σου στειλω το μαιλλ μου να μου το  στειλεις πλς..

----------


## Chris Valis

Όλα οκ  :Smile:  στείλε ένα προσωπικό

----------


## Killo_Watt

Το σασί αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι PB0882 . Αν έχεις τα σχέδια stelios πες μου να σου στείλω ένα pm με το email μου.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Το παραπάνω κωδικό το γράφει στην πλακετα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστός… επίσης γράφει ακόμα έναν πολυψήφιο αριθμό στο ταμπελακι από πίσω αλλά μάλλον ο σειριακός είναι  και κάτι άλλους σε ένα καρτελάκι κολιμενο στο πίσω μέρος της οθόνης. (εγώ όλα σχέδια που έχω είναι με μοντέλα οπότε δεν ξέρω που στο ….αλο είναι αυτός ο αριθμός του σασί)

----------


## Chris Valis

Όπως είπα και πιό πάνω γράψε ότι γράφει και όπως το γράφει το αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος. Όλα τα σχέδια για τις τηλεοράσεις πάνε βασικά με το σασσί και όχι το μοντέλο.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Toshiba

Model: 215R8W

23998897A

72190635

----------

